# My cat (piano piece)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fmy-cat


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Pretty inspired. At times it felt like you were trying to capture the cat treading on the keys (and i mean that as a compliment of course). Just the imagery it gave me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> Pretty inspired. At times it felt like you were trying to capture the cat treading on the keys (and i mean that as a compliment of course). Just the imagery it gave me.


well, thanks for listen. and yes, that was the idea.


----------

